# Interview Advice



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey All,
I got a call on Thursday for an interview on Friday Feb 2nd in Orleans for a Summer Special PO position. I could use any and all advice you folks have about LE interviews since this is my first. What to wear (yeah, suit and tie... any specifics?)? What to say (and not say). etc.

I have a good idea (i.e. be myself, be honest, answer questions fully but concisely, be confident but don't brag, don't be over-confident) but I'd just like to see what the people who have been there (and those who conduct interviews) have to say.

Oh, and to fulfill SOT_II's new rule  : I work in security and I saw a few guys from work (on their break, don't worry) looking around the site. (Happy SOT_II?)

Thanks again, and feel free to PM, e-mail, or IM me with suggestions.

AJ


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Go in there confident. Let them know that you're ready to kick some Orleans ass and take names. Good luck


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Orleans is a long way from Taunton. Take a day trip down there and get to know the area. (I'm sure you could learn alot about the place online also)

It would show that you have more than just a passing interest.


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

I've vacationed in the area (Dennis) a couple of summers so I do know the area (rather, I can re-familiarize myself quickly). I figure if I can navigate downtown Boston traffic in rush hour I can do well down there in the summer time.

AJ


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

If you have questions and are given a chance ask them. Remember the names of the people on the board and when finished thank them for interviewing you. Do not be afraid to admit there is something you do not know.


----------



## 193 (Sep 25, 2006)

If you are given the opportunity tell them what you did in a Law Enforcement capacity as a Security Officer. I worked a long time ago as a Barnstable Summer Officer and we were very active as Summer Police Officers. If you ever testified, wrote case reports or even aided or wrote some search warrants let them know. Good Luck and don't forget at the end of the interview if you have any questions show them that you are curious too and ask them?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Let them know you are not afraid to ask questions and learn. Make sure you can discuss your strengths AND weaknesses. They dont want a robocop enforcer, they want to hear that you will use discretion appropriatley and understand not everyone needs a ticket or needs to be arrested. And when they ask you why you want to be a police officer make sure that you have something more to say then to help people because that is a give in, if you didnt want to help people you wouldnt have applied.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

A couple of pointers

(1) Go in with three questions, at least one of which is very open ended (i.e. what does the average summer officer do over an 8 hour shift) and one focused on the career- ask how many f/t officers were summer guys there

(2) Learn the town, especially the government structure and politicians names, and important names on the PD roster- memorize them!

(3) Cool, calm, collected and confident

Good luck


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. It's nice to see that a relative noob (me) can turn to those who have experience in the field to help them. I really appreciate the help and the support.

Feel free to keep 'em coming. I check on a nightly or bi-nightly basis.

Again, thanks for your time.

AJ


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I would repeatedly interrupt them during the interview and keep asking "when do i get the gun!?"


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

while we're at it...

Tell them you need Saturday Nights off so you can stay home and watch COPS.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

When do I get to taze people, i want a tazer, they're cool...


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

Why do I NOT believe you hehe. Yeah, I have a pretty good game plan and mindset ready to go for tomorrow.

Glad to hear that we're going to be missing out on the snow due to the fact that I have to drive an hour and a half to get to this place.

AJ


----------

